# First hike off lead, success!



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just went for a short hike to the top of a small hill near my house. It was the first time I had my year and a half buck off lead. I am new to goat packing and have never been quite sure if it would work out. When Dragon is on the lead he does okay but sometimes fights it and is always trying to eat. But thanks to peoples discussions here on this forum I just tried it out and let him off the lead and took off without him. As soon as I let him off he just starting browsing but once I was about 50 feet away, he suddenly was worried or scared or something cause he starting to whine and look for me. I called to him and he came running. Haha! I was very excited, and started to run away from him to encourage him to want to follow me even more badly. I stopped after a couple minutes to take a breather and take a picture. We continued on, with him closely behind me the whole way. Anyway, just wanted to share that, maybe it can help someone.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats!

I brought a new potential packer home today. I took him on our standard 1/2 mile training hike, just me, him and Quincy (my dog).

He followed along, somewhat reluctantly leaving all the goats maaa-ing loudly about being behind. About two thirds of the way out he turned to run home. Made it about 1/2 way back before he realize he was now completely alone. I maaa-ed loudly and he came running back!  

He stayed close for the rest of the hike.

I have high hopes for him, just got to get him (and me) in shape!


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheryl, that's awesome! I think that's what Dragon realized also. When he was on the lead and in the yard with other animals around he doesn't follow me unless I have treats, he would rather just browse, but once we were out in the brush just me and him, he didn't wanna lose me. Also, does most everyone have their goats wear a halter instead of a collar? Where do you get them?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I like pacific packgoats rope halters.
Northwest has the flat type halters.

Halters should not be used for tying up.
But are great for leading those goats that
like to tow you about.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats on making your goat into a hiking buddy instead of a barn loafer. Once he gets used to hiking with you he won't need to be on lead at all, except near roads or other hazards. I let my boys eat a lot while we are out hiking. It's good for them, and since I'm a cheap-skate, it cuts my feed bill.

Re halters... I used halters when my boys were young, just to teach them to lead. But once they learned to go along peacefully on the lead, then no more halters. I had one guy who wanted to drag along behind when I had him on lead. So I put a halter on him and hooked him up to a bigger goat's collar, who I had on lead. The big goat followed along just fine, and the laggard got dragged along by the bigger goat. You don't want to put a halter on the guy whose doing the dragging tho, just on the dragee.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Great to hear someone using one goat. I have a 6 year old doe that has just been way to nervous to pack so was training her brother who was great, then he got urinary blockage and after the surgery to fix it he was not able to pack. 
So I have just got a 3 month old Alpine buck and am getting him out.
Only problem with him is his dehorning did not work and he has about a 2 inch growth of deformed horns. Was planning to have them taken off when he gets castrated, but after reading the posts here I am going to do some real hard thinking about it.

I have never had a young buck, to hope to prevent urinary stones I would like to keep him a buck till he is at least 5 months old. 
Question, if he starts peeing on himself before he is fixed will he stop after?
If that will be a problem should I consider fixing him younger?

It is really great to have found this site for all of us so we can learn.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I just did a hike today...second time with the goats. They were really good just following me but I thought I should train the older one to be on lead in case we take them places where they have to be on lead. We did on lead going and off coming. He did well. The other goat is a baby and he just follow.


----------

